# Middleweight Rear fender bracket for caliper brakes



## Arjnmrskr213 (May 10, 2022)

Does anyone have any old 26" Middleweight Frames with the flat caliper brake rear fender bracket? Looks like this. I am going to swapp rear fender bridge on a 1970 Hollywood Frame since they did not make a 3 speed frame for the hollywood in 1970.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 10, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Does anyone have any old 26" Middleweight Frames with the flat caliper brake rear fender bracket? Looks like this. I am going to swapp rear fender bridge on a 1970 Hollywood Frame since they did not make a 3 speed frame for the hollywood in 1970.
> 
> View attachment 1623903
> 
> View attachment 1623904



Occasionally you can find the brake adapter that converts the other style bridge to a brake bridge. There has been some threads on them and a couple guys looking for them. @Jorgesk8erdie was on the hunt I don't know if he had any luck. Either way good luck with your project.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (May 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Occasionally you can find the brake adapter that converts the other style bridge to a brake bridge. There has been some threads on them and a couple guys looking for them. @Jorgesk8erdie was on the hunt I don't know if he had any luck. Either way good luck with your project.



Thats a great suggestion, but i really want the hollywood to be like a legit 3 speed frame.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 10, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Thats a great suggestion, but i really want the hollywood to be like a legit 3 speed frame.



Were you planning on painting the bike afterwards? Welding the new bracket will require at least touch up.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (May 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Were you planning on painting the bike afterwards? Welding the new bracket will require at least touch



Yes, im planning on having the frames repainted as the factory paint was basically sun fadded on 1 frame and the other frame had scratches galore.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 10, 2022)

Make sure you post lots of pictures we all love pictures.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (May 10, 2022)

Absolutely, Ill post pictures when im done. Ill be the only person with a 3 speed 1970 Hollywood with a Springer Fork. I always felt schwinn dropped the ball when they stopped putting springers on their girls bikes


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 10, 2022)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Absolutely, Ill post pictures when im done. Ill be the only person with a 3 speed 1970 Hollywood with a Springer Fork. I always felt schwinn dropped the ball when they stopped putting springers on their girls bikes



Considering the men's and women's middleweights shared the same fork is odd.


----------

